# moving to the canary islands



## Rianna (Dec 27, 2010)

hi all,

my husband and I are seriosly considering a move to the canary islands next year probably around August, we have been to Gran Canaria, Tenerife and Fuerteventura previously numerous times. My husband has lots of experiance in the catering trade although I only have worked in healthcare any advice at all would be very much valued.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Rianna and welcome to the forum.

As you probably are aware, unemployment in Spain is the highest in the EU (average 20%, much worse in some places) so there are lots of people chasing what few jobs there are. To put yourself ahead of the rest you would need to speak Spanish reasonably fluently, ideally other languages as well since the Canaries get tourists from all over Europe. And even then it's largely a matter of luck and who you know.

Are you in a position to spend a period of time renting and checking out the situation on the ground, before making a final commitment?


----------



## Rianna (Dec 27, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Rianna and welcome to the forum.
> 
> As you probably are aware, unemployment in Spain is the highest in the EU (average 20%, much worse in some places) so there are lots of people chasing what few jobs there are. To put yourself ahead of the rest you would need to speak Spanish reasonably fluently, ideally other languages as well since the Canaries get tourists from all over Europe. And even then it's largely a matter of luck and who you know.
> 
> Are you in a position to spend a period of time renting and checking out the situation on the ground, before making a final commitment?


Hi Alcalaina,

thanks for the reply, 

We had an idea about the unemployment it's scary isn't it, living in the UK is getting worse, crime, disorder, unemployment and the new government is making things worse rather than better. Learning spanish is a priority and we intend to get started asap. We are prepared for things not to be easy and are under no illusions, its a big step and we want to research as much as possible before we make any major plans, and yes we will be able to spend a period of time renting.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Rianna said:


> Hi Alcalaina,
> 
> thanks for the reply,
> 
> We had an idea about the unemployment it's scary isn't it, living in the UK is getting worse, crime, disorder, unemployment and the new government is making things worse rather than better. Learning spanish is a priority and we intend to get started asap. We are prepared for things not to be easy and are under no illusions, its a big step and we want to research as much as possible before we make any major plans, and yes we will be able to spend a period of time renting.


Scary yes, and I totally agree about wanting to escape the UK - we did it in 2008 and have no regrets. We took early retirement and live on a very small income here, but the quality of our life is much higher. If we had been obliged to look for work though it would have been a very different story. Starting up a business here is a bit of a beartrap too, not for the faint-hearted!

Some of the forum regulars are away at the moment, I´m sure you will get some more practical advice when they return and in the meantime get cracking on those Spanish lessons! So many people come here and think they will just pick it up with the aid of a few CDs and books, but put in the work and it will really pay off.

Good luck in the meantime, and keep us posted!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Personally as things are at the moment, if you have jobs in the UK then its probably easier and more secure to stay put. Work isnt easy to find in Spain (I doubt the islands are much better). At least in the UK you have the safety net of SS, your knowledge of the language, family, friends and the way things work. 

That said you should go to the canaries and see what you think, go on a fact finding mission, but dont burn your uk bridges until you're sure and happy that it will work out. Who knows what things will be like by August.

Welcome to he forum BTW. Sorry my post is a tad negative. I guess the world is still coming out of the recession slowly and theres always safety in what you know

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live in the Canary Islands. Recently there have been signs of improvement in the economic climate. However the tourism industry is still running well below capacity, the catering industry in the main depends on tourism.

I have friends on Gran Canaria, who are in the catering industry that have been laid off and not yet re employed, those friends are local Canarians who are bilingual, so when the upturn begins they will be first in line for the jobs.

I would not even consider moving here unless you first have good employment prospects. You should first spend time here on a fact finding mission, see for yourselves what the employment prospects are or are not, do not burn your bridges in the U.K.

Having said all that the Canary islands are a wonderful place to settle, we have a climate of eternal springtime, most things are far cheaper here, the people are very friendly more so if you speak or try to speak the language.

I wish you all the luck with your prospective move and I hope it works out for you,

Hepa


----------



## Rianna (Dec 27, 2010)

hi all

thanks to everyone to all of your valued advice it is really apprieciated 

Rianna xx


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, jobs are not that plentiful at the moment but the cost of living is lower than in the UK. Apartments with 2-3 bedrooms go for about 400-500/month in Las Palmas. I live in a 2 storey house 30 kms from the city and pay 500eu/month. This includes unlimited electricity, water and heating. A lot of food is cheaper than in the UK. Big supermarkets like Carrefour, La Terraza and the one opposite it, I think it's called El Meridor, are very cheap, compared to others. Good meat starts from 2,55eu, a can of beer is 0,21eu, a litre of brandy is around 5eu, a new cellphone can be had for 20eu with no network restrictions. So, good luck!


----------



## Lin67 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello Rianna, I'm Lin and have just joined this forum in order to chat to Brits who have moved to GC. Like you my background is in healthcare I am a senior nurse with mostly A & E and oncology experience my husband Ant is a maintenance man for supermarket but has also been a caretaker for student residence. We have a 12 yr old daughter and are seriously considering initially coming out for a year and seeing if we can make a go of it so would love to talk to people with similar background & experiences. Can you point me in the right direction - I've never used a forum before so any help would be fantastic xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lin67 said:


> Hello Rianna, I'm Lin and have just joined this forum in order to chat to Brits who have moved to GC. Like you my background is in healthcare I am a senior nurse with mostly A & E and oncology experience my husband Ant is a maintenance man for supermarket but has also been a caretaker for student residence. We have a 12 yr old daughter and are seriously considering initially coming out for a year and seeing if we can make a go of it so would love to talk to people with similar background & experiences. Can you point me in the right direction - I've never used a forum before so any help would be fantastic xx


Hi & welcome

Rianna hasn't popped into the forum since january - but you never know . she might drop by & say HI!

have a good look around all the recent discussion threads - especially the 'sticky' ones at the top of the page - then ask as many questions as you like


----------



## Lin67 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thankyou for talking 2 me will go searching now x


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Lin,


Things have been difficult in the places you mention, however for the last six months out of the last seven there was reported growth on the islands, perhaps we are reaching the end of the recession.

In Maspalomas and Playa del Ingles rentals will be expensive, you will be best looking further afield, perhaps San Fernando, my son who used to work in Playa del Ingles rented in Arinaga, San Fernando, and the the apartment block called "Habitat" in Playa del Ingles

Sounds like a good idea to come for an extended 12 months holiday, but don't burn your bridges in England until you have secured employment here.

I do not know if your nursing qualifications will be recognised here, however you will need to learn the language, Maspalomas is not the best place to learn Spanish, too many people there speak English.

Being an ex angler, no rivers or lakes here, tell your husband, " Life is too short for Carp fishing,"

I wish you luck, Gran Canaria was my initial destination, but then I found this place,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lin67 said:


> Thankyou for talking 2 me will go searching now x


I live in the Canary Islands, I first visited Gran Canaria in 1962, so keep the questions coming, there is always someone with the correct answer,

Hepa


----------



## Lin67 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info Hepa and nice to meet you. We have been checking out rentals in san fernando - good advice. Did you mean no carp lakes where you are? My OH did go fishing about 45 mins away from maspalomas and said it was fab though he knows probably be impossible to get a job along those lines I dont think he could cope with moving if he couldnt fish!!
Did you need to earn when you first moved over there? Do you think it's still possible to find good permanent jobs in GC. I also have a 20 yr old son who works in a nightclub here in Somerset he's worrying that barwork in GC is too temp to risk giving up his permananent contract here but he would love to move with us. Was your son always in work when he was in GC or were there times during the year(s) he was unemployed?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lin67 said:


> Thankyou for talking 2 me will go searching now x


I see you've had a look round now - sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but time for a reality check

it sounds like you both have good jobs in the UK - so for now that is the best place to be


have a read of this...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/68126-economic-employment-situation-spain.html

there really is very little work around - even less if you don't speak Spanish

and this......http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html...your 12 year old daughter would find it seriously difficult in Spanish school - you would like as not find yourself having to find the money for private International/British school


why not make it a longer term plan?

start learning Spanish -do some recces & see if you can identify something you could do

wait til your daughter finishes school - it's only a few years - by then hopefully the economy will have improved

in our case - our move was 4 years in the planning - even though our main income was & is from outside Spain


----------



## Lin67 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sound advice, maybe we should carry on just holidaying out there for a while... will still carry on checking it on here though. Thankyou x


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My son has always been in the catering industry, he came originally on a two week holiday, found work and stayed for five years. However that was in the good times but he was in work all the time, things aren't the same these days, but it is picking up in the tourist areas, even here on our remote island the Parador Hotel is full!!

I am an old git, so do not need to work and when I moved here for good I was a pensioner so I have never worked. The first time I visited I was one of the crew on an oil tanker.

Perhaps your son would be better advised to do what my son initially did, go and have a look. It would be silly to give up his present job in this economic climate.

No carp lakes here, no fresh water fishing at all, I fished in England,

Hepa


----------



## Lin67 (Aug 8, 2011)

Guess hubby wont want to come to your island to live then! - but maybe we will visit when we're over there. Lovely to talk to you. I'm getting vibes off this forum that I should sit tight & wait a while and truly value the advice. But at the same time I really dont want to regret not trying to make it work.... the NHS is not what it used to be there are redunduncies all over the place in the area I work, I'm hearing it's not brilliant jobwise in GC but at the same time it's not that good here either.
Huge decision. Speak soon hopefully,if you know anyone on here who has recently made the move in a similar situation please put me in touch. Much appreciated, Lin x


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The best thing you can do is go and look, most of those commenting are on the Peninsular, the Canary Islands are in themselves unique, no winters and only 5% VAT, so tourism is year round and things are far cheaper. But the advice given is sound especially in respect of your daughters education. Google "British schools Gran Canaria" for that is what she would need and it is not cheap

From what I gather they are having a lean time in Spain, especially on the Costas, whereas when I was in Gran Canaria last March, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria was heaving with people, mainly tourists from other lands. It is a big decision.

At the bottom of this page is a link, to the island where we live, view as a slide show with the frame speed slowed,

Hepa


----------



## Lin67 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thankyou Hepa the pics are gorgeous! maybe one day... x


----------



## Rianna (Dec 27, 2010)

Lin67 said:


> Thankyou Hepa the pics are gorgeous! maybe one day... x


hi sorry I have not been on for a number of months, we have put of or plans to move this year but hope to move with friends this time next year.


----------

